# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  थ्री डी  वेब ब्राउज़र - Teach Guru

## Teach Guru

*SpaceTime 3D* SpaceTime 3D है वेब को थ्री डी अंदाज़ में देखने का विकल्प, इसमें आप थ्री डी इमेज सर्च, थ्री डी वेब सर्च कर सकते है |
एक अलग ही अंदाज़ है वेब ब्राउज़िंग का इसमें |

इस ब्राउजर को अपने कम्पुटर में स्थापित करने के लिए आपको निम्न कॉन्फ़िगरेशन चहिये 
· रेम : 512MB
· ग्राफिक एडेप्टर: 128MB plus 3D Capable
· CPU: पेंटियम 4 2.4GHz or AMD 2400xp+
· Color: 32-बिट true 

और हाँ ये सभी विंडोज में अच्छी तरह से काम करता है.....


*डाउनलोड यहाँ से करें*

----------


## Teach Guru

*कुछ स्क्रीन शॉट*

----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru

*मित्रों एक बार इसे इस्तेमाल करके प्रतिक्रिया जरूर देवें..... धन्यवाद |*

----------


## Teach Guru

*कोई मित्र यदि पहले इस्तेमाल कर चूका है तो अपने अनुभव जरुर बताएं....*

----------


## nitin9935

देखने में तो अच्छा लग रहा है अभी डाउनलोड करता हूँ फिर बताता हूँ

----------


## Teach Guru

> देखने में तो अच्छा लग रहा है अभी डाउनलोड करता हूँ फिर बताता हूँ


*
धन्यवाद मित्र मुझे इंतजार है आपके थ्री डी ब्राउजिंग के अनुभव का.....*

----------


## nitin9935

मित्र ये इंस्टाल तो हो गया है पर पता नहीं क्यों जैसा ऊपर दिखाया है फसबूक खोलते ही स्क्रीन में फॉण्ट बिलकुल छोटा हो जाता है

----------


## param692000

> मित्र ये इंस्टाल तो हो गया है पर पता नहीं क्यों जैसा ऊपर दिखाया है फसबूक खोलते ही स्क्रीन में फॉण्ट बिलकुल छोटा हो जाता है


Sahi kah rahe ho bhai....font size chhota hota hai window open hote hi

----------


## param692000

> Sahi kah rahe ho bhai....font size chhota hota hai window open hote hi


 दोंस्तों font  size  बड़ा करने के लिए space time की window  में राईट क्लिक 
करके Setting >Preferences >Render  option  में 
जाइये. और "Prefer 16  bit  over  32  bit  textures  को check  करके ok  
कीजिये...font  size  बढ़ जायेगा.

----------


## nitin9935

> दोंस्तों font  size  बड़ा करने के लिए space time की window  में राईट क्लिक 
> करके Setting >Preferences >Render  option  में 
> जाइये. और "Prefer 16  bit  over  32  bit  textures  को check  करके ok  
> कीजिये...font  size  बढ़ जायेगा.


मित्र आपका तरीका भी काम नन्ही कर रहा है

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र ये इंस्टाल तो हो गया है पर पता नहीं क्यों जैसा ऊपर दिखाया है फसबूक खोलते ही स्क्रीन में फॉण्ट बिलकुल छोटा हो जाता है



मित्र आप चित्रानुसार view विकल्प में जाकर ज़ूम 100% कर दें , आपकी समस्या का निदान हो जायेगा .. धन्यवाद

----------


## nitin9935

धन्यवाद गुरुदेव 

अब बिलकुल सही काम कर रहा है

----------


## abhi.dude

yes ye instal nahi ho raha hai

----------


## ALBD10

> धन्यवाद गुरुदेव 
> 
> अब बिलकुल सही काम कर रहा है


मेरी तरफ से भी धन्यवाद मित्र 
:group-dance:

----------


## Teach Guru

> मेरी तरफ से भी धन्यवाद मित्र 
> :group-dance:


*

आपका स्वागत है मित्र.....
*

----------


## logical indian

जनाब क्या वाकई मे थ्रीड्डी दिखता हें <<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Teach Guru

> जनाब क्या वाकई मे थ्रीड्डी दिखता हें <<<<<<<<<<



ऐसा करो आप डाउनलोड करो और फर्क देखो आपको पता चल जायेगा...... :)

----------


## logical indian

> ऐसा करो आप डाउनलोड करो और फर्क देखो आपको पता चल जायेगा...... :)


ओकै जनाब <<<< कोई थ्रीड्डी चश्मा लगाना हें क्या जनाब <<<<<<
वैसे जनाब मुस्कराते हुए वाली स्मैली लगाने के लिए एसे लिखे 

```
:):
```

 :):
>>>> हो हो हो >>> जनाब >>>

----------


## Teach Guru

> ओकै जनाब <<<< कोई थ्रीड्डी चश्मा लगाना हें क्या जनाब <<<<<<
> वैसे जनाब मुस्कराते हुए वाली स्मैली लगाने के लिए एसे लिखे 
> 
> ```
> :):
> ```
> 
>  :):
> >>>> हो हो हो >>> जनाब >>>



मुझे सारे स्माइली कोड मालूम है मैंने ही तो सेट किये है मित्र..

----------


## logical indian

> मुझे सारे स्माइली कोड मालूम है मैंने ही तो सेट किये है मित्र..


जनाब तो आप अपनी पोस्ट मे स्मैली लगाए क्यो नही <<<< हो हो हो <<< वैसे आपने बताया नही चश्मा कौंसा लगाना हें << जनाब <<

----------


## Teach Guru

> जनाब तो आप अपनी पोस्ट मे स्मैली लगाए क्यो नही <<<< हो हो हो <<< वैसे आपने बताया नही चश्मा कौंसा लगाना हें << जनाब <<


  ये बात है तो आप अब नीचे दिया गया कोड टाइप करके पोस्ट करके देखो जरा 
:)

----------


## logical indian

> ये बात है तो आप अब नीचे दिया गया कोड टाइप करके पोस्ट करके देखो जरा 
> :)


:)
<<< हो हो हो <<< जनाब <<<<

----------


## logical indian

ये तो आपने आज किया है जनाब <<<< कल तक तो नही था <<< होता तो वो कल ही स्मैली छप जाती <<< जनाब >>>

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

और जनाब !! आजकल किधर गायब हैं !!!

----------

